# Weak tide days



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

My buddy and I are heading to the coast this weekend. Unfortunately, the tides do not look great. I remember going to a flyfishing lecture at Sportsman's Finest in Austin and hearing the speaker say that he prefers to travel to areas that are far from the passes such as Baffin Bay or the 9 mile hole during weak tide days. He said these areas have little tidal influence anyway and so the tides do not matter as much. Have you guys had more luck fishing these areas as opposed to Aransas pass/ POC when the tides are not strong?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm not sure about those particular areas, but in the areas I generally fish, tide still plays a major role in the fish activity. Even far from passes, the tides still move water in and out of the marsh and smaller cuts, and when in big open water, I find the fish sitting on one side or the other of reefs and channels depending on tidal flow direction.

To the credit of the theory you mentioned above, I would think that big tide days make the bite much HOTTER at passes vs. lesser fluctuating area.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tides look ok and solar lunar indicates awesome activity early 7:30-10ish... If all else fails you can find plenty of reds inside the lagoon outside Charlies or up by sea-drift. If the wind cooperates I would shoot to south pass early on a search mission and run the lagoon later. With a western element to the wind Ranch shoreline from the gap by broad to scattered shell by powder horn might also be decent early for trout and a few reds. POC water movement is the product of wind and tides. FYI-Looks really windy after 11a. Have a fun and safe trip. I will be boat shopping...arg.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

I went, 6 Reds all around 19. 6 Trout to 25, a 22 had a 12 inch needle fish in its gut. 3.5 hrs. Good day.


----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

You did better than us. We got 2 small redfish on topwaters and a couple undersized trout. We fished the POC kayak trails, Grass island, Pringle and then ended up in Shoalwater bay.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Was the water way up? I went Friday. Saw alot of disinterested fish. Nothing stellar though. Fished out of a out of the kayak as my boat deal fell through and all my buds were tied up. All bets are off now with the freshwater inflows. I know the guys that fished below contee and toward Ayers did ok. Friends of mine did well in port bay way in back out of tin boats. Lots of liquid razor blades back there... well you saved the skunk at-least!


----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

The water levels were a little higher than normal on saturday. I think it fell from 1.5 feet above normal to 4 inches above normal. That evening I drove through a huge thunderstorm on the way back up to Austin. My buddy stayein rockport and said his gheenoe had almost filled up with water during the night from all the rain, so the water levels are probably running very high again.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Makes it a challenge that's for sure.


----------

